# 2007



## creila (Nov 15, 2007)

I am looking for a used cyclocross bike. I have found a 2007 Lobular Cyclocross bike, but I cannot find any further info on Orbea's website. Any info would be greatly appreciated. Is it worth $1300 with Fulcrum wheels, Truvativ carbon crank, and Shimano 105 drivetrain?
Thanks


----------



## orcanova (Aug 27, 2006)

http://orbea-usa.com/07cat/Orbea_07.pdf


----------

